# IC de potencia de Pioneer DEH 4150 SD



## MocosoTec (Mar 1, 2011)

Hola amigos este es mi primer tema, espero estee bien la redaccion y la categoria, tras querer reparar una potencia con STK de 50W por canal el cual es muy costoso y la impedancia no me sirve por que utiliza 6 ohms de carga y no 4 ohms como lo son cada canal de mi caja de bocinas queria saber si alguien sabe cual es el IC de potencia del Pionner DEH 4150 SD, Pioneer DEH 3100 UB o Pioneer 3050 MP (cualquiera de estos) ya que cuento con una fuente de 12v y 15 Amp, vi varios TDA pero no vi ninguno de 50w por canal, el de ese pioneer es de 50w x4 una buena idea para una pote casera, espero alguien pueda ayudarme y gracias.


----------

